# Verschachteltes Gradle Projekt



## 8u3631984 (4. Mrz 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte gerne meine Application als Microservices implementieren. Es sollen folgende Services bereitsgestelt werden : Player, MatchData, MatchDataImporter.

Ich skizziere mal wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe : 
-> Root Project
|
| -> Statistic-Project
| -> -> Player
| -> -> MatchData
| -> -> MatchDataImporter
| -> -> App
| -> Other-Project

Also wie zu sehen ist, möchte ich ein verschachteltes Projekt Struktur haben. Dazu habe ich mir überlegt, dass im Root Project einen setting.gradle liegt. In etwa so : 

```
include 'statistic'
include 'statistic:player'
```
Außerdem habe ich eine build.gradle

```
plugins {
    id 'java'
    id 'application'
    id 'org.springframework.boot' version '2.6.2'
}

version '1.0-SNAPSHOT'

allprojects {
    sourceCompatibility = JavaVersion.VERSION_17
    targetCompatibility = JavaVersion.VERSION_17

    repositories {
        mavenCentral()
    }
}

subprojects {
    apply plugin: 'java'
    apply plugin: 'application'
    apply plugin: 'org.springframework.boot'

    test {
        useJUnitPlatform()
    }
}
```
Muss ich die build.gradle auch im Statistic Project "wiederholen" ?

Ist im root setting.gradle der richtig Platz für alle verschachtelten Projeket oder muss in das Statistic Project auch so eine Datei liegen ?

Vielen Dank


----------

